# Evening! New member



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Evening all,

A quick hello from me in Sheffield. Have stumbled upon the forum whilst looking to upgrade parts on my Classic. The wealth of knowledge here is amazing!

Purchased my set up about 10 years ago:

2006 Classic paired with an MDF grinder

It's traveled half way around the world with me on my work travels and still going strong.

Few basic mods undertaken: step-less mod to MDF, brass screen holder and IMS screen.

Got a bit of an itch recently and have replaced all consumables...wondering what to do next. We have just extended so unfortunately upgrade isn't on the cards at the moment.

Many members in and around South Yorkshire?

Gavin


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Welcome Gav,

Yes, plenty of people from all over the shop on here. It's a veritable smorgasbord of information.

You better start saving up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't say that - you might drive him off the forum😀


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Haha not that easily scared away!

Oh... I did forget to mention the important silvia wand upgrade!


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

You're in the right place. I'm from near Rotherham... originally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sounds like a line from the Arctic Monkeys


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum... resistance is futile, an upgrade is inevitable, you will be assimilated. 😉


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Just out of interest, in my position, what would be the first item to upgrade? Grinder?

Also wanted to check the pressure of my machine, looking around I think there is a forum gauge? Do I need to reach the magic 5 posts before being able request?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Turnado (Nov 6, 2020)

Welcome Gav86. You sound like a pro with that setup. There's always a justification for an upgrade IMO


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

It's always the grinder. And maybe a pid for the classic.


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Missy said:


> It's always the grinder. And maybe a pid for the classic.


 Thanks Missy. I need to read up on the PID upgrade, assume it replaces the stats?



Turnado said:


> Welcome Gav86. You sound like a pro with that setup. There's always a justification for an upgrade IMO


 Turnado - far from pro! These days the challenge is making us flat whites and a babychino in the morning, with two toddlers climbing my legs! Makes for an interesting experience. Less chilled and more.... get me the coffee!


----------

